# Vegas, R.I.P



## KoreanDeathKid (Jul 20, 2008)

i don't know what happened, but i have nobody to blame myself
may God Rest His Soul
i only witnessed how it went down


----------



## akward_silence91 (Jul 20, 2008)

is he your tegu?


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jul 20, 2008)

he was my baby tegu


----------



## akward_silence91 (Jul 20, 2008)

oh i'm sorry to here that. You'll get it right the next time. tell bobby. maybe he'll get you a discount to start again. if it was a red it was probably a humdidty problem, but i'm not going to just guess cause i don't know the situation.


----------



## Lexi (Jul 20, 2008)

KDK..how'd it happen?


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 21, 2008)

aww that sucks  was he a giant?


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jul 21, 2008)

he just wasn't acting right since he came out of his long winter sleep, so i decided to get a closer look at him, and i could see that he had swollen arms, which i suspected it to be a sign of metabollic bone disease, so i took it to the vet, and the vet suggested that it was just more than metabollic bone disease, he said that the bone disease was causing him to stop eating, becoming more active, and could possibly affect him from shedding.
the vet gave me some liqud calcium, metronidazole, and some "carnivore diet" , which were all supposed to help him with his bone disease, get him more active, and to get his diet back. he also suggested some natural sun light more than usual
weeks went by just fine, and i offered food as usual, and on the day the tegu died, i offered it some boiled eggs, and shockily Vegas just went crazy eating boiled eggs, and as soon as he was done, i could see something was not right, and he just started freaking out, going crazy in his cage, thrashing his tail, opening his mouth, throwing up, and shaking for minutes, i put him in a tub of warm water, but Vegas just flipped over, almost drowning himself, so back in the cage it went, and that's where the tegu finally died


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 21, 2008)

aww. man im sorry for your loss.


----------



## shabazz (Jul 21, 2008)

SORRY TO HERE THAT MAN


----------



## hoosier (Jul 21, 2008)

wow thats odd. sorry for your loss man. i wish i could give you some insight on what happened...


----------



## akward_silence91 (Jul 21, 2008)

i saw your youtube video...if that is the right one. it said rest in peace vega so i assumed it was.


----------



## angelrose (Jul 22, 2008)

it saddens me to hear about your loss KDK. I am sorry. I wish you well.


----------



## Aranha (Jul 26, 2008)

My god i just saw your vids in my subs on youtube! Sorry for your loss KDK. Was it metabolic? R.I.P Vegas :'(

How old was he and where did you buy him?


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jul 26, 2008)

i don't believe it was metabolic related
i bought him back in late November of 2007, and was around 10 months old


----------

